# I love life.



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Even if I don't have one. 

I was going to take Public Speaking this summer, but I accidentally walked into the wrong classroom (didn't find out until the professor let us go) and ended up with Interpersonal Communication instead. Which is even better.

The professor gave us an overview of what we're going to do for the next six weeks, which includes: group activities, mock-interviews, and "getting acquainted" with a random classmate for ten minutes everyday.

I impressed myself because I didn't wince at all when he told us these things. My professor seemed to know there would be people who'd drop the class due to massive social anxiety, and while four years ago I wouldn't have been anywhere near the communication department to begin with, I'm not one of those people anymore.

My classmates also seem a lot better than they used to when I attended this very same community college as a high school student. There _are _a few people I would love to stab with a pencil (and one of them unfortunately sits next to me), but for the most part I enjoy the class.

And life is good in general. I still don't have a driver's license yet, but I'm already driving everywhere and not fearing for my life because I'm both female and Azn (which can't be helped) and everyone will naturally drive defensively around me. Ah, so this is how it feels to have the world revolve around you.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

So you walked into the wrong classroom and liked it better? That's awesome, and great to hear 

-Ryan


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I majored in Communications, barnabas, and although most of my classes were quite interesting, it was hell... Foundations of communication, interpersonal communication, group communication, intercultural communication, communication theory, visual communication. 

I came out of the experience with heightened social anxiety.

I hope it's the opposite for you and helps, not hinders.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

barnabas said:


> The professor gave us an overview of what we're going to do for the next six weeks, which includes: group activities, mock-interviews, and "getting acquainted" with a random classmate for ten minutes everyday.
> 
> I impressed myself because I didn't wince at all when he told us these things. My professor seemed to know there would be people who'd drop the class due to massive social anxiety, and while four years ago I wouldn't have been anywhere near the communication department to begin with, I'm not one of those people anymore.


barnabas es _mi_ heroe. uh heronia? algo asi


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Good stuff! Glad to hear you're enjoying it! :boogie


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Good for you. Maybe leave your pencils at home, though


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I hope you enjoy the class! 

I took a counseling psychology class last term that involved a lot of group activities. I did not think that I would be able to handle discussing personal issues with the others in my group, but it turned out to be one of my favorite classes. I learned a lot from my group members.

I'm sure that the students in your class will learn a lot from you as well, and will enjoy interacting with you


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

To top it off, I got two of my online friends back. I cannot be any happier. 

Except for I still need to pay $500 for the damage I did to my neighbor's car last week, and I'm probably gonna get caught by a police officer one of these days due to my visibly bad driving. Who came up with all these ridiculous rules when all we want is to get from point A to point B efficiently? :stu



> I hope it's the opposite for you and helps, not hinders.


The thing is I've gotten over my social _anxiety_ a long time ago (about a year after I found out about SA). I was still guilty of social _phobia_ and indulged in avoidance for as long as three years (i.e., up until recently), but I think I'm finally over it for real now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

As long as you keep posting here


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

barnabas said:


> Except for I still need to pay $500 for the damage I did to my neighbor's car last week,


Haha! (sorry) I did what you did when I was youngster, but I was lucky to only back into a pole. $1000 for damage to Mom's car.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

whats your secret to happiness?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Noca said:


> whats your secret to happiness?


Happiness, pappiness.

What I want to know is what happened to your other selves? Did you commit an atrocity? Should I notify the proper authorities? Accident? Breakup? Mutual parting as friends? Give one of them my number.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > whats your secret to happiness?
> ...


I was thinking barnabas are actually siamese twins, and she killed her siamese twin. :stu


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I love life also. I'm not sure why, it doesn't seem to love me...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey, what a happy accident for you walking into the wrong classr.m. I majored in Interpersonal Com'ns too. You'll definitely learn a lot and have some anxious moments, but that goes with the territory.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > whats your secret to happiness?
> ...


I thought I was the only one wondering about that! :lol


----------

